# Problems port forwarding...



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello! I'm having troubles port forwarding, I'm fairly sure I've tried everything possible, I've been at this for four months now. I've tried 209 times to port forward. I've called my ISP, disabled my windows firewall, made exceptions in my windows firewall... Disabled my Kaspersky Total Security firewall/antivirus/etc... Etc.

I have a D-Link AC1900 Router. I have recently switched over from a Linksys EA6500 Smart Wi-Fi Router.

Every time up until now, I have gotten something along the lines of: "Connection refused. I could not get through to your service on port 27021 on xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.!".

I am currently attempting to port forward traffic to an MSI GE72 6QD Apache Pro Notebook Gaming laptop.

I have set a static IP address to my computer.

Port forwarding works on almost anything else in my house, Xbox 1, Apple TV.. Etc

Please, help me out as best you can. This has been a real :banghead: for me :/


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

What, after a day and a half of waiting, 93 people visit this page and no one has any help for me?

No one has anything even *close* to relevant??


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you tried contacting D-Link technical support? I can only go by the D-Link manual, but I'll give it a shot to see if you have your settings correct. First, how and where are you assigning a static or reserved IP address for your laptop? I couldn't find that page in the manual.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see how you can use DHCP reservation with this router, but I did find this tutorial on port forwarding. This is for the later firmware, not for the older orange colored setup pages. In the drop down box next to Local IP, make sure that is the IP address your laptop is using.

Sorry, I forgot this link. I'll also add it in a reply below.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

Have you had a look at this guide to start off with:

A Guide To Port Forwarding - Tech Support Forum


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Fred Garvin said:


> Have you tried contacting D-Link technical support? I can only go by the D-Link manual, but I'll give it a shot to see if you have your settings correct. First, how and where are you assigning a static or reserved IP address for your laptop? I couldn't find that page in the manual.


I'm going to network connections, Wi-Fi, properties, Internet protocol version 4 (TCP) Ipv4, and assigning 192.168.0.xxx, gateway on the same network segment, mask 255... DNS servers, preffered is my gateway, alternate is 4.2.2.2.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

MitchConner said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Have you had a look at this guide to start off with:
> 
> A Guide To Port Forwarding - Tech Support Forum


Yes, I have. I've taken a long *hard* look at it.

It's always been "Error: I could not see your service on xxx.xxx.xxx.xx on port (27021)
Reason: Connection timed out" with my firewall off, but when I turn it on again.. it says "Error: I could not see your service on 199.180.169.67 on port (27021)
Reason: Connection refused", I am fairly sure I allowed the connections in my windows firewall and Kaspersky firewall.. I'll go check again.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Even with EVERYTHING allowed in the firewalls, I simply get "Error: I could not see your service on 199.180.169.67 on port (27021)
Reason: Connection refused" and I get "connection timed out" when the firewalls are down.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

First, can you give us the exact model, e.g. DIR-xxx. I'm looking at an emulator and not sure which version you have.

Here is the link I forgot to add in my previous post. It's a D-Link tutorial for configuring port forwarding on a DIR-880.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Fred Garvin said:


> First, can you give us the exact model, e.g. DIR-xxx. I'm looking at an emulator and not sure which version you have.
> 
> Here is the link I forgot to add in my previous post. It's a D-Link tutorial for configuring port forwarding on a DIR-880.


 Its the DIR-880.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Mr.FartFace said:


> I'm going to network connections, Wi-Fi, properties, Internet protocol version 4 (TCP) Ipv4, and assigning 192.168.0.xxx, gateway on the same network segment, mask 255... DNS servers, preffered is my gateway, alternate is 4.2.2.2.


It sounds like you're setting a static IP within Windows. Clear all those settings out and reset everything to DHCP defaults for all network adapters. Reboot the computer and follow the link I posted for setting up port forwarding.

Temporarily disable the Windows firewall and see if you can do the same for Kaspersky.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

I just went ahead and did that.






Error: I could not see your service on 199.180.169.67 on port (27021)
Reason: Connection refused.





Error: I could not see your service on 199.180.169.67 on port (27021)
Reason: Connection refused

It seems as though now, I am getting blocked at every turn! 

if needed I can send a tracert yahoo.com, or a netstat, or just some screenshots.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

What are you using to check your port status; what's giving you that error message? And what is the program you're trying to grant access?

Shut down your laptop then power cycle your router. When the router is back online, start your laptop and try again.

If that doesn't work - In your router, go to: Features>> Firewall and turn DMZ to Disabled then Enabled. Now add your laptop and click Save. Try this temporarily. It will remove any router firewall restrictions in the router to your laptop. Reboot the router and laptop again if it still doesn't work.

Include an Ipconfig /All


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Fred Garvin said:


> What are you using to check your port status; what's giving you that error message? And what is the program you're trying to grant access?
> 
> Shut down your laptop then power cycle your router. When the router is back online, start your laptop and try again.
> 
> ...


Ipconfig: Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\caleb>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MSI
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Killer e2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D8-CB-8A-F0-AB-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LogMeIn Hamachi Virtual Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-19-81-AD-1A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1981:ad1a(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d9bf:2058:58b:724%2(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 25.129.173.26(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 22, 2016 10:27:29 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 22, 2017 10:27:29 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1900:1
25.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 25.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 67260658
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1E-2C-E1-E9-D8-CB-8A-F0-AB-A7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-D4-0C-6A-8F-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-D4-0C-6A-8F-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::edde:1f6c:b2b1:ad70%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.175(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 22, 2016 10:27:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 29, 2016 10:27:14 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134796300
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1E-2C-E1-E9-D8-CB-8A-F0-AB-A7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-D4-0C-6A-8F-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04775892-F982-40F3-9AF6-B196CCBA2B22}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F2AB3DD1-2AE2-4D3F-AB36-F9D496C7F60C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:487:1ea5:384b:56bc(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::487:1ea5:384b:56bc%6(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419430400
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1E-2C-E1-E9-D8-CB-8A-F0-AB-A7
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Still no go. DMZ.. no go. Error: I could not see your service on 199.180.169.67 on port (27021)
Reason: Connection refused. I'm using Canyouseeme.org. I'm trying to port forward unturned like all the younger kids ;3


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm going to a parkour class in a few minutes, just letting you guys know so you can come back to this thread later. I should be back by around 4:00 gmt -6 time.

Any replies while I am gone are greatly appreciated.
Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey guys! I've figured a little something out.

If I disable my Kaspersky firewall, and leave the windows up I get "connection timed out"

if I disable my windows firewall, and leave the Kaspersky up I get "connection refused"

if I disable both I get "connection refused".


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

From a command prompt, run the following netstat command: *netstat -a -n* and post the results.

You can also go into Resource monitor to check for open ports: Bring up Task Mgr.>> More Details>> Performance>> Open Resource Monitor>> Network Tab>>Listening Ports

I don't use Kaspersky, but a 3rd party program like it is almost always the issue. See if you can figure out how to add an exception in its firewall or temporarily uninstall it for testing.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Please post the results of a tracert yahoo.com for review. We need to see if there are any other private routers between you and the internet which would prevent port forwarding from working.

question: are you running the game when you are checking the port?

there are two parts to a open port, router being one and the second is something has to be listening on that port as in a active program. No one listening you will get a response saying the port is closed.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

In response to Fred Garvin: 

"Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\caleb>netstat -a -n

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 0.0.0.0:135 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:445 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2002 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:5357 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:7790 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:26143 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:27036 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:47984 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:47989 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49408 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49409 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49410 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49411 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49423 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49424 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:57621 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 25.129.173.26:139 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:2002 127.0.0.1:49447 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:2372 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:4370 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:4371 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:4380 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:4381 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:5354 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:5354 127.0.0.1:49412 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:5354 127.0.0.1:49413 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:6463 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:7790 127.0.0.1:49566 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:9990 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:27015 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:27015 127.0.0.1:49441 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49412 127.0.0.1:5354 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49413 127.0.0.1:5354 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49415 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:49415 127.0.0.1:55529 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49415 127.0.0.1:64314 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49415 127.0.0.1:64583 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49415 127.0.0.1:65017 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49416 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:49416 127.0.0.1:64084 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49416 127.0.0.1:64085 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49438 127.0.0.1:65001 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49441 127.0.0.1:27015 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49447 127.0.0.1:2002 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49562 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:49566 127.0.0.1:7790 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:55529 127.0.0.1:49415 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:64084 127.0.0.1:49416 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:64085 127.0.0.1:49416 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:64314 127.0.0.1:49415 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:64583 127.0.0.1:49415 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:65000 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:65001 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:65001 127.0.0.1:49438 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:65017 127.0.0.1:49415 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:139 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 192.168.0.175:49442 23.73.49.159:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:49443 204.79.197.200:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:49606 216.52.233.185:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:55202 104.16.60.37:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:55267 194.68.28.200:4070 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:55271 65.52.108.200:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:55303 216.52.233.191:12975 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:58375 212.73.235.4:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59197 192.168.0.1:53 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59198 54.214.1.142:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59200 23.73.32.42:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59201 23.73.32.42:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59202 23.73.32.42:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59203 23.73.32.42:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59204 23.73.32.42:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59205 23.73.32.42:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59209 54.214.40.158:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59220 54.214.40.78:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59221 54.214.40.78:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59226 23.73.41.135:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59230 54.231.185.48:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59231 38.113.165.110:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59239 216.58.216.66:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59240 216.58.216.66:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59241 23.73.41.135:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59242 173.194.203.154:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59243 173.194.203.154:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59246 52.9.18.104:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59247 52.9.18.104:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59250 23.73.49.63:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59253 192.229.211.40:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59263 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59264 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59265 207.38.110.30:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59266 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59267 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59268 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59269 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59270 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59271 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59272 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59273 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59274 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59275 52.84.21.207:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59276 192.229.211.40:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59277 184.87.73.91:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59279 54.67.101.146:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59280 54.67.101.146:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59287 192.229.211.40:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59288 192.229.211.40:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59289 192.229.211.40:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59290 192.229.211.40:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59294 216.58.216.138:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59299 108.168.252.20:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59302 52.86.85.95:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59305 31.13.70.12:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59307 192.132.33.27:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59309 54.210.181.142:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59310 52.84.16.235:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59316 50.97.236.98:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59317 72.21.91.113:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59318 69.172.216.55:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59320 31.13.77.2:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59321 63.251.252.12:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:59326 23.73.47.36:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:59336 216.58.216.130:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60352 192.168.0.1:53 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60354 198.54.12.96:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60358 216.58.216.162:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60359 52.84.21.107:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60360 207.228.83.49:80  ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60361 216.58.193.78:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60362 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60363 94.46.159.17:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60364 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60365 104.254.150.21:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60366 23.58.185.61:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60367 104.254.150.21:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60368 63.251.252.12:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60369 54.70.137.167:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60370 216.58.193.78:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60371 216.58.216.162:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60372 63.251.252.12:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60373 74.121.136.131:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60374 67.195.33.110:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60375 63.251.252.12:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60376 184.169.175.68:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60377 23.58.185.61:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60378 69.194.244.13:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60379 216.58.193.109:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60380 209.58.130.199:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60381 52.202.9.62:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60382 208.43.247.71:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60383 208.100.17.176:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60385 192.31.109.33:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60386 199.127.204.189:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60390 54.225.147.109:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60391 108.168.252.20:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60395 23.58.171.27:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60404 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60405 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60406 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60407 199.244.48.95:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60408 207.38.110.30:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60414 54.152.123.251:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60415 54.83.55.89:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60422 63.251.88.51:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60423 52.8.110.43:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60424 199.115.116.236:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60427 107.22.251.109:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60431 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60432 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60433 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60434 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60437 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60438 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60446 72.21.91.113:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60448 93.184.215.245:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60449 66.155.15.103:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60450 208.81.233.48:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60451 63.251.252.12:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60452 63.251.252.12:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60453 152.163.13.67:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60454 152.163.13.67:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60455 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60456 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60461 209.58.130.199:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60462 70.42.160.22:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60463 70.42.160.22:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60465 70.42.160.16:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60466 54.231.176.218:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60467 54.231.185.48:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60468 205.185.208.154:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60469 205.185.208.154:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60470 108.168.252.20:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60471 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60472 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60473 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60474 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60475 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60476 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60484 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60485 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60486 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60487 104.254.150.21:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60491 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60492 173.241.250.220:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60493 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60494 104.254.150.21:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60507 216.58.193.100:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60510 184.73.251.103:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60513 23.73.47.36:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60515 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60516 38.71.5.33:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60517 52.9.16.29:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60518 104.16.24.235:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60519 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60520 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60521 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60522 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60523 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60524 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60525 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60526 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60527 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60528 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60529 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60530 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60531 63.251.252.12:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:60532 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60533 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60534 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60535 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60536 199.116.169.244:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60539 204.79.197.200:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60540 204.79.197.200:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60541 204.79.197.200:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:60542 204.79.197.200:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64404 216.58.216.130:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64405 216.58.216.130:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64408 74.125.196.147:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64410 72.21.195.68:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64411 173.194.194.139:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64412 207.228.83.33:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64413 23.73.47.36:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64414 207.228.83.49:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64415 157.56.135.158:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64422 54.67.49.238:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64423 54.67.49.238:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64427 38.113.165.113:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64432 157.56.135.158:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64433 157.56.135.158:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64434 157.56.135.158:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64435 52.84.21.107:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64442 216.58.193.78:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64443 52.84.16.235:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64445 23.58.188.168:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64460 23.58.185.61:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64465 216.58.216.130:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64471 216.58.193.78:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64472 54.164.233.60:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64475 23.73.44.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64476 216.58.216.162:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64481 38.113.165.110:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64482 172.217.4.194:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64492 67.195.33.110:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64493 74.121.136.131:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64494 184.169.175.68:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64498 38.113.165.107:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64499 38.113.165.104:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64500 38.113.165.86:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64502 74.125.196.147:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64506 216.58.193.109:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64515 52.34.62.59:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64519 52.84.18.93:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64520 75.98.9.192:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64521 216.58.193.65:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64527 172.217.4.194:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64537 216.58.193.65:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64538 216.58.193.65:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64539 216.58.193.65:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64540 74.125.196.147:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64558 52.84.18.93:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64567 173.194.203.95:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64568 52.7.226.73:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64569 216.239.32.57:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64570 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64571 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64572 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64573 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64574 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64575 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64576 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64577 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64584 52.206.70.78:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64585 52.206.70.78:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64595 107.178.247.122:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64596 54.81.9.242:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64601 74.6.34.27:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64606 108.168.178.150:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64608 216.58.193.100:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64609 173.194.194.139:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64610 54.240.255.11:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64618 74.125.196.147:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64636 207.228.83.33:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64638 74.125.196.147:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64644 54.201.223.14:443 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64648 52.84.16.153:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64654 216.58.216.66:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64656 52.84.16.118:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64658 23.58.171.27:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64661 54.210.227.14:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64664 74.125.196.147:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64675 23.58.171.27:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64684 52.84.16.118:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64691 216.58.193.78:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64694 54.193.84.140:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64695 54.193.84.140:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64697 216.58.193.100:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64698 216.58.216.66:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64701 54.218.44.217:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64702 54.201.223.14:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64703 54.164.233.60:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64705 216.58.193.65:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64715 54.193.84.140:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64716 54.67.101.146:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64717 52.207.113.154:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64721 216.58.216.162:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64726 23.73.44.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64729 52.20.67.82:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64730 52.203.182.176:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64732 52.84.16.39:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64736 52.84.18.93:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64738 54.81.9.242:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64739 75.98.9.192:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64746 192.229.210.39:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64747 192.229.210.39:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64748 207.228.83.58:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64749 207.200.74.108:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64751 52.7.226.73:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64769 52.203.182.176:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64770 130.211.30.170:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64771 130.211.30.170:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64773 52.84.18.93:80 ESTABLISHED
 TCP 192.168.0.175:64787 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64788 216.58.193.99:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64789 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64790 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64791 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64792 23.58.188.168:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64793 216.58.193.110:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64797 52.44.158.201:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64798 52.44.158.201:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64799 207.228.83.25:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64800 207.228.83.25:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64801 52.2.184.243:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64811 52.84.16.5:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64812 52.84.16.5:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64819 54.85.145.56:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64820 64.4.54.26:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64831 52.35.223.213:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64832 52.35.223.213:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64835 52.84.16.81:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64838 23.73.43.156:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64841 38.113.165.98:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64843 64.4.54.26:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64857 184.150.187.209:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64862 62.128.100.49:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64863 23.58.187.131:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64871 23.58.187.131:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64883 54.70.137.167:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64888 23.73.41.135:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64889 23.73.41.135:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64890 23.73.43.156:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64892 93.184.215.245:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.175:64895 173.194.203.95:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64896 173.194.203.95:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64907 52.84.21.143:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64913 216.58.193.102:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64915 54.86.98.166:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64916 54.86.98.166:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64917 134.170.111.176:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64919 207.228.83.18:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64921 216.58.216.162:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64922 216.58.216.162:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64923 23.58.182.110:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64924 23.58.182.110:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64925 23.58.182.110:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64926 23.58.182.110:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64927 23.58.182.110:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64928 23.58.182.110:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64933 52.2.184.243:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.175:64934 52.2.184.243:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP [::]:135 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:445 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:5357 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:26143 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49408 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49409 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49410 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49411  [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49423 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49424 [::]:0 LISTENING
TCP [::1]:55430 [::]:0 LISTENING
UDP 0.0.0.0:500 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3544 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:4500 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:5353 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:5355 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:27036 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:49593 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:56323 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:57621 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:58609 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:59413 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:60730 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:61725 *:*
UDP 25.129.173.26:137 *:*
UDP 25.129.173.26:138 *:*
UDP 25.129.173.26:1900 *:*
UDP 25.129.173.26:2177 *:*
UDP 25.129.173.26:5353 *:*
UDP 25.129.173.26:5353 *:*
UDP 25.129.173.26:49752 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:1900 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:48200 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:48201 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:48202 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:49302 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:49303 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:49754 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:52362 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:52363 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:52364 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:52365 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:52366 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:52367 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:58708 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:58709 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:58710 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:58711 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:59414 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:59859 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:59860 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:60732 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:60733 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:64885 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:64891 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:65000 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:137 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:138 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:1900 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:2177 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:5353 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:5353 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:49592 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:49753 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:54783 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:54785 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.175:64723 *:*
UDP [::]:500 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:4500 *:*
UDP [::]:5353 *:*
UDP [::]:5355 *:*
UDP [::]:58610 *:*
UDP [::]:60731 *:*
UDP [::]:61726 *:*
UDP [::1]:1900 *:*
UDP [::1]:5353 *:*
UDP [::1]:5353 *:*
UDP [::1]:49751 *:*
UDP [2620:9b::1981:ad1a]:2177 *:*
UDP [fe80::388c:32c:384b:56bc%6]:546 *:*
UDP [fe80::d9bf:2058:58b:724%2]:546 *:*
UDP [fe80::d9bf:2058:58b:724%2]:1900 *:*
UDP [fe80::d9bf:2058:58b:724%2]:2177 *:*
UDP [fe80::d9bf:2058:58b:724%2]:49749 *:*
UDP [fe80::edde:1f6c:b2b1:ad70%13]:546 *:*
UDP [fe80::edde:1f6c:b2b1:ad70%13]:1900 *:*
UDP [fe80::edde:1f6c:b2b1:ad70%13]:2177 *:*
UDP [fe80::edde:1f6c:b2b1:ad70%13]:49750 *:*"

In response to GentleArrow:

"C:\Users\caleb>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 192.168.15.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 65 ms  98 ms 123 ms ge0-1-CLGR01-CR01.cciwireless.ca [216.238.224.11]
4 342 ms 169 ms 157 ms 198.53.205.174
5 74 ms 99 ms 176 ms 154.11.10.11
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 255 ms 208 ms 159 ms ae-7.pat2.gqb.yahoo.com [216.115.101.109]
8 94 ms 78 ms 128 ms et-1-0-0.msr2.gq1.yahoo.com [66.196.67.113]
9 109 ms 114 ms 218 ms et-1-0-0.clr1-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.37.93]
10 85 ms 93 ms 222 ms et-18-1.fab5-1-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.1.235]
11 115 ms 112 ms 97 ms po-13.bas2-7-prd.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.32.37]
12 178 ms 88 ms 93 ms ir1.fp.vip.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]

Trace complete."

Sometimes I have the game running, other time not. I usually don't have the server running but I can try it with both running if need be.

Sorry for a late reply. I was busy with life


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

I unfortunately cannot uninstall Kaspersky seeing as I have a 600 day subscription and I would need to log on to their website, request to uninstall it, have my 600 day subscription (It was a three year, 500$ thing) be null and void, and unfortunately, I don't have that kind of money laying around to fix port forwarding 

I have tried it on other computers though, still no go.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

game server needs to be running when you test
netstat shows the port 27021 is not active.

"1 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 192.168.15.1
2 * * * Request timed out." <-- I am suspicious of this entry. There maybe another private router between you and the internet which would prevent you from port forwarding.

Go to ipchicken.com. Note the ip address it lists for you. Logon to your router, go to the wan setup page and compare these ip addresses. Are they the same?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have IPv4 Filtering turned off in your router? Features>>Firewall>>IPv4 Rules. Can you post some screenshots of your port forwarding setup in the router?

If Kaspersky is handling the firewall, you should have Windows firewall turned off anyway. If you temporarily turn both of them OFF, then assign your laptop's IP to the DMZ in the router, everything should be allowed through. Try that with your game server running and check the ports again. 

Do you have any other utilities or programs running, Peerblock, etc? Try all the above in Safe Mode with Networking just for the heck of it if you can.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Ayy. Tons of new things I've never thought to try! Will get to work on this RIGHT away!

I'm not sure where my WAN page is. the internet ip address is blah.blah.15.1 if you need that?

I'm gonna sound stupid saying this but, how do I take screenshots of my computer and then put em in the text?


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

For some reason the DMZ (with both of the firewalls disabled) wont work...


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Mr.FartFace said:


> I'm not sure where my WAN page is. the internet ip address is blah.blah.15.1 if you need that?
> 
> I'm gonna sound stupid saying this but, how do I take screenshots of my computer and then put em in the text?


It may be on the "Home" page once you log into your router. Your WAN IP address should be 199.180.169.xxx

Not a stupid question, but not a big deal either. You'd have to use Print Screen on your keyboard or Windows' Snipping Tool to capture what's on your screen. Then edit the screen shots in a Paint or graphics program.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I am starting to think you don't have your game server configured correctly. With your firewalls off and your computer assigned to the DMZ, all traffic should go through. I don't know anything about game servers, but there should be some place for you to configure IP addresses and ports - either within the program or through a config file. I'd recheck those settings and make sure they are correct.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

IPV4 Filtering is off if that makes any difference.

This is my gameserver setup. lookup how to set up a listen server on unturned and compare.

Config looks like this:
name Unturn.me RP |Mods|Kits|Feast|No KOS|
bind 192.168.0.175
port 27015
map The Driftless
perspective both
pvp
mode hard
cycle 1800
cheats on

Shortcut info looks like this (Console basically):
"D:\Steam\steamapps\common\Unturned\Unturned.exe" -nographics -batchmode +secureserver/Unturn.me

Config of the game server itself:
"Browser": {
"Icon": "",
"Desc_Hint": "",
"Desc_Full": ""
},
"Easy": {
"Items": {
"Spawn_Chance": 0.35,
"Despawn_Dropped_Time": 600.0,
"Despawn_Natural_Time": 900.0,
"Respawn_Time": 30.0,
"Quality_Full_Chance": 0.1,
"Quality_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Gun_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.1,
"Gun_Bullets_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Magazine_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.1,
"Magazine_Bullets_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Crate_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.1,
"Crate_Bullets_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Has_Durability": false
},
"Vehicles": {
"Respawn_Time": 300.0,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Zombies": {
"Spawn_Chance": 0.2,
"Loot_Chance": 0.55,
"Crawler_Chance": 0.0,
"Sprinter_Chance": 0.0,
"Flanker_Chance": 0.0,
"Burner_Chance": 0.0,
"Acid_Chance": 0.0,
"Respawn_Day_Time": 360.0,
"Respawn_Night_Time": 30.0,
"Respawn_Beacon_Time": 0.0,
"Damage_Multiplier": 0.75,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.25,
"Beacon_Experience_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Full_Moon_Experience_Multiplier": 2.0,
"Slow_Movement": true,
"Can_Stun": true
},
"Animals": {
"Respawn_Time": 180.0,
"Damage_Multiplier": 0.75,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.25
},
"Barricades": {
"Decay_Time": 604800,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Structures": {
"Decay_Time": 604800,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Players": {
"Health_Regen_Min_Food": 90,
"Health_Regen_Min_Water": 90,
"Health_Regen_Ticks": 60,
"Food_Use_Ticks": 350,
"Food_Damage_Ticks": 15,
"Water_Use_Ticks": 320,
"Water_Damage_Ticks": 20,
"Virus_Infect": 50,
"Virus_Use_Ticks": 125,
"Virus_Damage_Ticks": 25,
"Leg_Regen_Ticks": 750,
"Bleed_Damage_Ticks": 10,
"Bleed_Regen_Ticks": 750,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Experience_Multiplier": 1.5,
"Detect_Radius_Multiplier": 0.5,
"Lose_Skills_PvP": 0.75,
"Lose_Skills_PvE": 0.75,
"Lose_Items_PvP": 1.0,
"Lose_Items_PvE": 1.0,
"Lose_Clothes_PvP": true,
"Lose_Clothes_PvE": true,
"Can_Hurt_Legs": false,
"Can_Break_Legs": false,
"Can_Fix_Legs": true,
"Can_Start_Bleeding": false,
"Can_Stop_Bleeding": true
},
"Objects": {
"Binary_State_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Fuel_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Water_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Resource_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Rubble_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Events": {
"Rain_Frequency_Min": 2.3,
"Rain_Frequency_Max": 5.6,
"Rain_Duration_Min": 0.05,
"Rain_Duration_Max": 0.15,
"Airdrop_Frequency_Min": 0.8,
"Airdrop_Frequency_Max": 6.5
},
"Gameplay": {
"Repair_Level_Max": 3,
"Hitmarkers": true,
"Crosshair": true,
"Ballistics": false,
"Chart": true,
"Group_Map": true,
"Group_HUD": true,
"Timer_Exit": 3,
"Timer_Respawn": 1,
"Timer_Home": 10
}
},
"Normal": {
"Items": {
"Spawn_Chance": 0.35,
"Despawn_Dropped_Time": 600.0,
"Despawn_Natural_Time": 900.0,
"Respawn_Time": 45.0,
"Quality_Full_Chance": 0.1,
"Quality_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Gun_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.05,
"Gun_Bullets_Multiplier": 0.25,
"Magazine_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.05,
"Magazine_Bullets_Multiplier": 0.5,
"Crate_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.05,
"Crate_Bullets_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Has_Durability": true
},
"Vehicles": {
"Respawn_Time": 300.0,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Zombies": {
"Spawn_Chance": 0.25,
"Loot_Chance": 0.5,
"Crawler_Chance": 0.15,
"Sprinter_Chance": 0.15,
"Flanker_Chance": 0.025,
"Burner_Chance": 0.025,
"Acid_Chance": 0.025,
"Respawn_Day_Time": 360.0,
"Respawn_Night_Time": 30.0,
"Respawn_Beacon_Time": 0.0,
"Damage_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Beacon_Experience_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Full_Moon_Experience_Multiplier": 2.0,
"Slow_Movement": false,
"Can_Stun": true
},
"Animals": {
"Respawn_Time": 180.0,
"Damage_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Barricades": {
"Decay_Time": 604800,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Structures": {
"Decay_Time": 604800,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Players": {
"Health_Regen_Min_Food": 90,
"Health_Regen_Min_Water": 90,
"Health_Regen_Ticks": 60,
"Food_Use_Ticks": 300,
"Food_Damage_Ticks": 15,
"Water_Use_Ticks": 270,
"Water_Damage_Ticks": 20,
"Virus_Infect": 50,
"Virus_Use_Ticks": 125,
"Virus_Damage_Ticks": 25,
"Leg_Regen_Ticks": 750,
"Bleed_Damage_Ticks": 10,
"Bleed_Regen_Ticks": 750,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Experience_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Detect_Radius_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Lose_Skills_PvP": 0.75,
"Lose_Skills_PvE": 0.75,
"Lose_Items_PvP": 1.0,
"Lose_Items_PvE": 1.0,
"Lose_Clothes_PvP": true,
"Lose_Clothes_PvE": true,
"Can_Hurt_Legs": true,
"Can_Break_Legs": true,
"Can_Fix_Legs": true,
"Can_Start_Bleeding": true,
"Can_Stop_Bleeding": true
},
"Objects": {
"Binary_State_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Fuel_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Water_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Resource_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Rubble_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Events": {
"Rain_Frequency_Min": 2.3,
"Rain_Frequency_Max": 5.6,
"Rain_Duration_Min": 0.05,
"Rain_Duration_Max": 0.15,
"Airdrop_Frequency_Min": 0.8,
"Airdrop_Frequency_Max": 6.5
},
"Gameplay": {
"Repair_Level_Max": 3,
"Hitmarkers": true,
"Crosshair": true,
"Ballistics": true,
"Chart": false,
"Group_Map": true,
"Group_HUD": true,
"Timer_Exit": 10,
"Timer_Respawn": 10,
"Timer_Home": 30
}
},
"Hard": {
"Items": {
"Spawn_Chance": 0.16,
"Despawn_Dropped_Time": 1800.0,
"Despawn_Natural_Time": 1000.0,
"Respawn_Time": 60.0,
"Quality_Full_Chance": 0.01,
"Quality_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Gun_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.025,
"Gun_Bullets_Multiplier": 0.1,
"Magazine_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.025,
"Magazine_Bullets_Multiplier": 0.25,
"Crate_Bullets_Full_Chance": 0.025,
"Crate_Bullets_Multiplier": 0.75,
"Has_Durability": false
},
"Vehicles": {
"Respawn_Time": 300.0,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Zombies": {
"Spawn_Chance": 0.3,
"Loot_Chance": 0.3,
"Crawler_Chance": 0.0,
"Sprinter_Chance": 0.0,
"Flanker_Chance": 0.0,
"Burner_Chance": 0.0,
"Acid_Chance": 0.002,
"Respawn_Day_Time": 260.0,
"Respawn_Night_Time": 30.0,
"Respawn_Beacon_Time": 0.0,
"Damage_Multiplier": 1.5,
"Armor_Multiplier": 0.75,
"Beacon_Experience_Multiplier": 2.0,
"Full_Moon_Experience_Multiplier": 2.0,
"Slow_Movement": false,
"Can_Stun": true
},
"Animals": {
"Respawn_Time": 180.0,
"Damage_Multiplier": 1.5,
"Armor_Multiplier": 0.75
},
"Barricades": {
"Decay_Time": 604800,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Structures": {
"Decay_Time": 604800,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Players": {
"Health_Regen_Min_Food": 90,
"Health_Regen_Min_Water": 90,
"Health_Regen_Ticks": 60,
"Food_Use_Ticks": 250,
"Food_Damage_Ticks": 15,
"Water_Use_Ticks": 220,
"Water_Damage_Ticks": 20,
"Virus_Infect": 50,
"Virus_Use_Ticks": 125,
"Virus_Damage_Ticks": 25,
"Leg_Regen_Ticks": 750,
"Bleed_Damage_Ticks": 10,
"Bleed_Regen_Ticks": 750,
"Armor_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Experience_Multiplier": 1.5,
"Detect_Radius_Multiplier": 1.25,
"Lose_Skills_PvP": 0.75,
"Lose_Skills_PvE": 0.75,
"Lose_Items_PvP": 1.0,
"Lose_Items_PvE": 1.0,
"Lose_Clothes_PvP": true,
"Lose_Clothes_PvE": true,
"Can_Hurt_Legs": false,
"Can_Break_Legs": false,
"Can_Fix_Legs": true,
"Can_Start_Bleeding": false,
"Can_Stop_Bleeding": true
},
"Objects": {
"Binary_State_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Fuel_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Water_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Resource_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0,
"Rubble_Reset_Multiplier": 1.0
},
"Events": {
"Rain_Frequency_Min": 2.3,
"Rain_Frequency_Max": 5.6,
"Rain_Duration_Min": 0.05,
"Rain_Duration_Max": 0.15,
"Airdrop_Frequency_Min": 0.8,
"Airdrop_Frequency_Max": 6.5
},
"Gameplay": {
"Repair_Level_Max": 3,
"Hitmarkers": true,
"Crosshair": true,
"Ballistics": true,
"Chart": true,
"Group_Map": true,
"Group_HUD": true,
"Timer_Exit": 0,
"Timer_Respawn": 2,
"Timer_Home": 5
}
}
}

I've not set it up wrong.

I'm not sure what's wrong.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't mind the fact that the config said port 27015. I have it on 27015 for the time being as I'm trying to work with 27015. 27021-27023 don't want to work, but then again 27015-27017 don't either.

*Edit:* ∩╗┐3.16.4.1
Successfully set name to Unturn.me RP |Mods|Kits|Feast|No KOS|!
Successfully bound IP to 25.129.173.26! (dont mind that this isn't my ipv4, I'm trying to host it on a vpn rn.)
Successfully set port to 27015!
Successfully set map to The Driftless!
Successfully set perspective to both!
Successfully set gamemode to hard!
Successfully set cycle to 1800!
Successfully enabled cheats.
Found item assets: 1134
Loading item assets: 9/1134
Loading item assets: 34/1134
Loading item assets: 59/1134
Loading item assets: 84/1134
Loading item assets: 109/1134
Loading item assets: 134/1134
Loading item assets: 159/1134
Loading item assets: 184/1134
Loading item assets: 209/1134
Loading item assets: 234/1134
Loading item assets: 259/1134
Loading item assets: 284/1134
Loading item assets: 309/1134
Loading item assets: 334/1134
Loading item assets: 359/1134
Loading item assets: 384/1134
Loading item assets: 409/1134
Loading item assets: 434/1134
Loading item assets: 459/1134
Loading item assets: 484/1134
Loading item assets: 509/1134
Loading item assets: 534/1134
Loading item assets: 559/1134
Loading item assets: 584/1134
Loading item assets: 609/1134
Loading item assets: 634/1134
Loading item assets: 659/1134
Loading item assets: 684/1134
Loading item assets: 709/1134
Loading item assets: 734/1134
Loading item assets: 759/1134
Loading item assets: 784/1134
Loading item assets: 809/1134
Loading item assets: 834/1134
Loading item assets: 859/1134
Loading item assets: 884/1134
Loading item assets: 909/1134
Loading item assets: 934/1134
Loading item assets: 959/1134
Loading item assets: 984/1134
Loading item assets: 1009/1134
Loading item assets: 1034/1134
Loading item assets: 1059/1134
Loading item assets: 1084/1134
Loading item assets: 1109/1134
Loading item assets: 1134/1134
Found effect assets: 124
Loading effect assets: 24/124
Loading effect assets: 49/124
Loading effect assets: 74/124
Loading effect assets: 99/124
Loading effect assets: 124/124
Found object assets: 728
Loading object assets: 3/728
Loading object assets: 28/728
Loading object assets: 53/728
Loading object assets: 78/728
Loading object assets: 103/728
Loading object assets: 128/728
Loading object assets: 153/728
Loading object assets: 178/728
Loading object assets: 203/728
Loading object assets: 228/728
Loading object assets: 253/728
Loading object assets: 278/728
Loading object assets: 303/728
Loading object assets: 328/728
Loading object assets: 353/728
Loading object assets: 378/728
Loading object assets: 403/728
Loading object assets: 428/728
Loading object assets: 453/728
Loading object assets: 478/728
Loading object assets: 503/728
Loading object assets: 528/728
Loading object assets: 553/728
Loading object assets: 578/728
Loading object assets: 603/728
Loading object assets: 628/728
Loading object assets: 653/728
Loading object assets: 678/728
Loading object assets: 703/728
Loading object assets: 728/728
Found resource assets: 36
Loading resource assets: 11/36
Loading resource assets: 36/36
Found vehicle assets: 138
Loading vehicle assets: 13/138
Loading vehicle assets: 38/138
Loading vehicle assets: 63/138
Loading vehicle assets: 88/138
Loading vehicle assets: 113/138
Loading vehicle assets: 138/138
Found animal assets: 7
Loading animal assets: 7/7
Found mythic assets: 24
Loading mythic assets: 24/24
Found skin assets: 180
Loading skin assets: 5/180
Loading skin assets: 30/180
Loading skin assets: 55/180
Loading skin assets: 80/180
Loading skin assets: 105/180
Loading skin assets: 130/180
Loading skin assets: 155/180
Loading skin assets: 180/180
Found spawn table assets: 674
Loading spawn table assets: 24/674
Loading spawn table assets: 49/674
Loading spawn table assets: 74/674
Loading spawn table assets: 99/674
Loading spawn table assets: 124/674
Loading spawn table assets: 149/674
Loading spawn table assets: 174/674
Loading spawn table assets: 199/674
Loading spawn table assets: 224/674
Loading spawn table assets: 249/674
Loading spawn table assets: 274/674
Loading spawn table assets: 299/674
Loading spawn table assets: 324/674
Loading spawn table assets: 349/674
Loading spawn table assets: 374/674
Loading spawn table assets: 399/674
Loading spawn table assets: 424/674
Loading spawn table assets: 449/674
Loading spawn table assets: 474/674
Loading spawn table assets: 499/674
Loading spawn table assets: 524/674
Loading spawn table assets: 549/674
Loading spawn table assets: 574/674
Loading spawn table assets: 599/674
Loading spawn table assets: 624/674
Loading spawn table assets: 649/674
Loading spawn table assets: 674/674
Found shared workshop assets: 0
Found server workshop assets: 326
Loading server workshop assets: 1/326
Loading server workshop assets: 26/326
Loading server workshop assets: 51/326
Loading server workshop assets: 76/326
Loading server workshop assets: 101/326
Loading server workshop assets: 126/326
Loading server workshop assets: 151/326
Loading server workshop assets: 176/326
Loading server workshop assets: 201/326
Loading server workshop assets: 226/326
Loading server workshop assets: 251/326
Loading server workshop assets: 276/326
Loading server workshop assets: 301/326
Loading server workshop assets: 326/326
Found map assets: 0
Cleaning up...
Linking blueprints...
Linking spawns...
Loading miscellaneous...
Setting breakpad minidump AppID = 304930
Loading level: 8%
Loading level: 16%
Loading level: 25%
Loading level: 33%
Loading level: 41%
Loading level: 50%
Loading level: 58%
Loading level: 66%
Loading level: 75%
Loading level: 83%
Loading level: 91%
Loading level: 100%

If there was a problem it would show up here. this is straight from the console of the game.


When I try to port forward on a different computer (which I am on currently)
The tracert comes up with the same thing on lines 2 and 6. * * * Request timed out for both. :/


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Btw, its telling me that I need a url for the screenshots, I cant really post them online... should I use the path through my computer instead of the url?


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Cable Status:
Connected 

Connection Type:
Dynamic IP (DHCP) 

Network Status:
Connected 

Connection Uptime:
0 Day 0 Hour 18 Min 59 Sec 


Release IP Address 




MAC Address:
xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx 

IP Address:
192.168.xx.x 

Subnet Mask:
255.255.255.0 

Default Gateway:
192.168.xx.x 

Primary DNS Server:
4.2.2.2 

Secondary DNS Server:
4.2.2.3 


Device Mode: router mode

Port forwarding




Status

Name

Local IP

TCP Port

UDP Port

Schedule

Edit

Delete


UnturnedAlternateTry 192.168.0.175 TCP port 27015,27016,27017 UDP port 27015,27016,27017 Always Enable 
Unturned server 214 192.168.0.175 TCP port 27021,27022,27023 UDP port 27021,27022,27023 Always Enable 


Virtual Server




Status

Name

Local IP

Protocol

External Port

Internal Port

Schedule

Edit

Delete


Xbox Live 192.168.0.177 Both 53 53 Always Enable 
Xbox Live2 192.168.0.177 Both 3074 3074 Always Enable 
Xbox Live3 192.168.0.177 UDP 88 88 Always Enable 
Xbox Live4 192.168.0.177 TCP 80 80 Always Enable 
Xbox Live5 192.168.0.177 UDP 500 500 Always Enable 
Xbox Live6 192.168.0.177 UDP 3544 3544 Always Enable 
Xbox Live7 192.168.0.177 UDP 4500 4500 Always Enable 
UnturnedAlternatetry 192.168.0.175 Both 27015 27015 Always Enable 
UnturnedAltrnatetry2 192.168.0.175 Both 27016 27016 Always Enable 
UNTURNED SERVER 216 192.168.0.175 Both 27017 27017 Always Enable 
UNTURNED SERVER 217 192.168.0.175 Both 27021 27021 Always Enable 
UNTURNED SERVER 218 192.168.0.175 Both 27022 27022 Always Enable 
UNTURNED SERVER 219 192.168.0.175 Both 27023 27023 Always Enable 


Add Rule Remaining: 2 


Advanced >> Firewall Settings >> Advanced


Save


IPv6 Rules


IPv4 Rules




Enable DMZ:

Enabled 


DMZ IP Address:



<< Computer Name




Enable SPI IPv4:

Disabled 


Enable Anti-spoof Checking:

Disabled 


IPv6 Simple Security:

Disabled 


IPv6 Ingress Filtering:

Disabled 






My Internet Connection is:




Dynamic IP (DHCP)

Seeing as I cannot post a screenshot (as I am unaware as to how) I have posted a detailed copy/paste of my router pages.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Mr.FartFace said:


> Successfully set name to Unturn.me RP |Mods|Kits|Feast|No KOS|!
> Successfully bound IP to 25.129.173.26! (*dont mind that this isn't my ipv4, I'm trying to host it on a vpn rn.)*


There's your problem. I should have asked about Hamachi when I noticed it in your IPconfig. You're opening ports in your router to a server that does not exist - the server exists on the VPN. Bind your game to your LAN IP and test it again.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

"Successfully set port to 27015!"

You are forwarding the wrong port. You listed 27021 but the file shows port 27015 which DOES show on your netstat report.

Try forwarding the correct port.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

GentleArrow said:


> "Successfully set port to 27015!"
> 
> You are forwarding the wrong port. You listed 27021 but the file shows port 27015 which DOES show on your netstat report.
> 
> Try forwarding the correct port.


I already have both ports setup and forwarded?

27015-27017 in one entry... 27021-27023 in another.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Fred Garvin said:


> There's your problem. I should have asked about Hamachi when I noticed it in your IPconfig. You're opening ports in your router to a server that does not exist - the server exists on the VPN. Bind your game to your LAN IP and test it again.


Server config right now:

name Unturn.me RP |Mods|Kits|Feast|No KOS|
bind 192.168.0.175
port 27015
map Russia
perspective both
pvp
mode hard
cycle 1800
cheats on

Console: 
∩╗┐3.16.4.1
Successfully set name to Unturn.me RP |Mods|Kits|Feast|No KOS|!
Successfully bound IP to 192.168.0.175!
Successfully set port to 27015!
Successfully set map to Russia!
Successfully set perspective to both!
Successfully set gamemode to hard!
Successfully set cycle to 1800!
Successfully enabled cheats.

CanYouSeeMe.org:

Error: I could not see your service on 199.180.169.67 on port (27015)
Reason: Connection timed out

This is with Kaspersky disabled, completely.
Windows firewall has a rule in it that allows all Local ports (27015-27023) through it.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

the range should only be 27015 to 27015

did you do as I asked in post 21? If you aren't getting a public ip on your routers wan port all of this is in vain.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Caleb, forget about canyouseeme, have you tried having someone outside of your network connect to your game server?



GentleArrow said:


> the range should only be 27015 to 27015
> did you do as I asked in post 21? If you aren't getting a public ip on your routers wan port all of this is in vain.


Gentle, if you mean Windows firewall, it's OK to specify a port range. It's worth a check to see what shows up in the router, but I can see the WAN IP address Caleb is logging into the forum with and it's the same as what's in his logs.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

To gentle:

The port range needs to be 27015-27017 default.
Fred replied to your post faster than I could.

To Fred: I've tried many times. In the game it comes up with "Connecting to server: Try 1" All the way up to 10, then it says "Failed to find a server."

Right now I'm deleting all the server files and trying again.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Btw with a VPN, the server works. People can connect to me if I give them my info, blah blah blah, its just that I'm trying to host a completely public server. (I know you're not game experts) Is there any possible way to host the server on the VPN? I.E direct traffic for port 27015 to the VPN port-- thus creating a way for people to connect.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

CalebCabana said:


> Btw with a VPN, the server works. People can connect to me if I give them my info, blah blah blah, its just that I'm trying to host a completely public server. (I know you're not game experts) Is there any possible way to host the server on the VPN? I.E direct traffic for port 27015 to the VPN port-- thus creating a way for people to connect.


That defeats the purpose of a VPN. It's meant to be private which is why you need user authentication.

I think starting over is a good idea, and don't try changing settings that you probably shouldn't. It sounds like you're mixing networking concepts as you like and it doesn't work that way. If you still can't connect, I would swap out the router and try a different one as a test.

Windows firewall needs to be off if you're going to use Kaspersky's. And you need to allow your program through Kaspersky as well.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm trying to let the ports through Kaspersky (Never actually found out how to do this. finally found a guide on kasperskys website.) What does "Remote port" Mean? Should I put the ports 27015-27017 in there? What about for "Local port"?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Local and Remote ports should be the same #'s. Local is what you're connecting from, remote port is what you're connecting to. I think Kaspersky also has rules for the way it labels your internet connection - Private, Trusted and Public - or something like that. It limits or allows certain protocols based on the applied connection type/rule. This is why I never install antivirus software with a firewall, it's too difficult for an average user to configure.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

"WAN IP address Caleb is logging into the forum with and it's the same as what's in his logs"

That is from a outside looking in view. Doesn't mean the router has that ip address on its wan port.
Is that address in this range [3rd hop in the tracert] 216.238.224.11?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

GentleArrow said:


> "WAN IP address Caleb is logging into the forum with and it's the same as what's in his logs"
> 
> That is from a outside looking in view. Doesn't mean the router has that ip address on its wan port.
> Is that address in this range [3rd hop in the tracert] 216.238.224.11?


199.180.169.67 is the IP address Caleb logs into the forum with and that's the address canyouseeme picks up when running the port check. Tracert isn't necessarily going to show his WAN IP in the results, the responses are coming from nodes. It's still worth a look to compare that to the router's WAN address.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Kaspersky has decided to cut off my internet completely. I'm gonna reset ALL settings and try again. I've already set up the server again, now I guess I need to setup the server again :/

Aside from that, is there anything other that you guys would want me to do?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

CalebCabana said:


> Aside from that, is there anything other that you guys would want me to do?


Yeah, get rid of Kaspersky :rofl: or see if you can get some support from them on how to set up the firewall


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

How about that I have a program installed on my computer, path: This PC > OS_Install(C > Program files > Intel > WiFi > bin > DualServer

I looked in the file, it's 234 Kb, blah blah blah, and its got a lot of this: 

DWORD AddLineToLogFile(LPCTSTR lpLine);
bool addServer(DWORD*, DWORD);
bool chkQu(char*);
bool checkMask(DWORD);
bool getSection(char*, char*, BYTE, char*);
bool isIP(char*);
bool wildcmp(char*, char*);
bool ConvertMacToString(BYTE * pbtMac, int nInMacBufSize, TCHAR* szMacAddr, int nOutBufSize);
bool ConvertStringToMac(TCHAR* szMacAddr, int nInBufSize, BYTE * pbtMac, int nOutMacBufSize);
bool configureFirewall(bool bAdd);
BYTE fromBase64(BYTE*, char*);
BYTE getBaseValue(BYTE);
BYTE makeLocal(char*);
BYTE makeLocal(DWORD);
BYTE pIP(BYTE*, DWORD);
BYTE pIP(char*, DWORD);
Etc.

At the bottom I noticed this:

// explicitly force use of adapter IP for gateway address
// currently OS will not accept explicitly setting gateway ip = pan adapter ip
// since current gateway address is non-routable
// we use the adapter IP address for client gateway
// note: this is a hack, to be removed if OS allows above condition to be set!

In the ReadMe:

This release 5.2 is a Stable Release

PURPOSE

DHCP Server alots the IP addresses to local computers, while DNS server resolves
them.

You need DHCP Server if you do not want to manually maintain IP Addresses or
you have less IP Addresses than number of machines you have, as dynamic DHCP Server will
recycle IP Addresses on machines.

DNS Server is needed for resolving hostnames to their IP addresses. Normally your
ISP will provide you with DNS Service. You may have your own DNS Server, which will
resolve hostnames by forwarding them to ISP's DNS Server and cache the addresses also.

If you have home/small office network with Unix/Linux machines, these machines will
not be resolved from each other, as Unix/Linux machines do not support NBNS protocol
and you need your own DNS Server.

But how about resolving your local machines ?. Your ISP's DNS Server will not have
this list and your own DNS Server wont have them either. Most DNS Servers cannot do this.
(unless you configure dynamic updates, or use static IP addresses and manually enter them).

THIS SERVER RESOLVES DHCP ALLOTED LOCAL MACHINES AUTOMATICALLY, IN ADDITION TO EXTERNAL
HOSTS, WITH THE ADDED ADVANTAGE BEING, BOTH DHCP AND DNS SERVER ARE ALLWAYS IN SYNC. 

You may also like to use this DNS Server as caching proxy for your IPS's server for fast
response. You can disable DHCP Server, if you use static addresses or there is another
DHCP Server being used. Even if you have only one machine you can try it. Enable only
DNS Service, specify remote DNS Servers in ini file and set DNS Server of your machine
to itself. If you only have dialup, create loopback adaptor for testing.

ENHANCEMENTS in 5.2

1) DHCP Options can be specified on DHCP Range Basis also.
2) ClientID, if sent by Client, is returned with DHCP messages.

Bugs Fixed in 5.1

1) Zone Replication Bugs.

ENHANCEMENTS in 5.0

1) This release supports Zone Transfer and Replicaiton.

BUGS Fixed in 4.1

1) BootP Support fixed.

ENHANCEMENTS in version 4.0

1) Multiple Ranges can be specified.
2) Different physical network can be servered by this server using DCHP Relay Agent.
3) Single host can have multiple IPs and single IP can have multiple hosts.
4) Zone based DNS Query routing [CHILD-ZONES] is introduced. This permits splitting
main domain to child zones, using Dual Server.
5) Logging added.
6) Multiple listening interfaces can be specified for multihome servers.

Other features

1) Requires little configuration and no need to create zone files.
2) Provides both DHCP and DNS Service, can also use one of them only.
3) Automatic built-in dynamic updates. DNS Server includes DHCP alotted names.
4) Unlimited no. of hosts and aliases can be specified.
5) No limit to cached external hosts.
6) Both global and client specific DHCP Options.
7) Network PXE Boot and BOOTP support.
8) Zone based DNS Query routing (DNS Proxing) to different DNS Servers.

INSTALLATION

This program if installed on a machine, which is manually configured for IP Address,
DNS & router, it detects these settings from server machine (If you want diffrent
setting for clients, edit ini file) and uses them for configuring other machines on local
network.

1) Installer automatically installs the Program
2) For Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista you should let installer install it as NT Service.

Although program's default installation directory is C:\Program Files\DualServer
but in Windows Vista Home, you should change it to C:\DualServer or some
other directory, not under C:\Program Files, as you may not have access to
C:\Program Files\* for editing config files.

RUNNING

1) Start Menu -> Dual Server -> Run Standalone.
2) If you have installed as NT Service, goto Services Applet and may start/stop
the service "Dual DHCP DNS Service".

Now try getting IP Address for another machine, it should work.

CONFIGURATION

1) Configuration of Server

The program automatically picks up settings of Server computer and 
no configuration is required if:-

a) Server machine is configured for DNS Servers and Gateway servers.
b) You use IP range 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.0.255 (Server is automatically excluded).
c) Lease Time is 360000 secs/100 hours.

You can change any of these settings in DualServer.ini file. You need to restart
if any changes are made in configuration file.

2) Configuration of Clients
1. You can use windows/linux/unix mix of clients.
2. The clients should be set to get IP Address automatically.
3. Do not configure the clients for Dynamic DNS Update, as this server automatically
does this.

GENERAL

1) This document is for guidance and is covered under GNU public license.

DEBUG

If program is not assigning addresses or resolve them check:-

1) Check network hardware and ensure that client machines has different host names from server and
each other.
2) No other service should be running on Server on ports 53 and 67.
3) If you get error like port 67 already in use means some other DHCP program or proxy server with DHCP 
service is running. If you get error port 53 already in use means some other DNS Server or proxy server
with DNS Service is already running. Use any port scanner program like Active Ports to detect which program is
listening on these ports. It is also possible that another copy of dualserver itself is running.
or Microsoft connection sharing program is running, which uses these ports.
4) If you get error Static Interfaces/Listening Ports not available, it may be because of 1) Another
DHCP/DNS Server is running or Interfaces specified on [LISTEN-ON] section are not available.
If your interface may not be ready when your computer/Service starts and due to this service
fails to start, use Window's recovery option in Services applet to try starting service at later time.
5) Look at DualServer.log (if running as service) or Run in standalone mode, it will provide all debug
information as it verbatim the activities.
6) If you use Braodband router, which also has DHCP Server, this program may still run, but some hosts
configured by other DHCP Server may not use this DNS or DHCP Service.
7) Often you will find that other machines can resolve each other and server, but server resolves
nothing. This is because server's DNS Server may be different. To resolve machines from server,
specify (forwarding) DNS Servers in ini file and set server's DNS Server to itself.
8) Zone Transfer and Replication, if used on multihomed servers,make sure the IPs for Primary and Secondary
server can be pinged from Each Other.
9) Dualserver.state file backs up current leases and is read back when server restarts. If you want to 
clean previous leases, you may delete this file and restart the server.
10)If you are not able to receive DHCP Discover messages from clients, make sure that Dual DHCP DNS Server
and client are on same physical network (not separated by routers). If it is separated by routers and it
is same subnet, please allow routers to pass broadcast messages to Server on Port 67. If these are 
different subnets, use the BOOTP relay agents.

UNINSTALLATION

Goto control panel's add/remove programs and remove the program.

REPLICATION (for advance users only)

Release 5.0 onwards support zone replication. Please read the ZONE REPLICATION file.

Domain Name Server and Child Zones. (for advance users only)

If you have a domain with multiple child zones, each zone having its own DNS/DHCP or DNS server, You
can use a multizone DNS Server like bind as Main Domain Name Server, which would transfer diffrent
zones from child servers. Dual Server can be very well used as Child Zone Servers with DHCP/DNS for
zone and Domain Name Server would have all the zones transfered from Child Servers.

Dual Server, being single zone server, still provides a way to work as main Domain Name Server for
whole domain. It works differntly but with same results, without even the need to trnasfer child zones.
You can confure 1 or more Dual Servers as Master DNS Server (Domain DNS Server) for whole domain
and these will forward queries to specific zone servers based on zone match. Queries not matching to zones
specified in [CHILD-ZONES] section will be forwarded to default forwading DNS Servers. One query will
be forwaded only once to Child server and then cache is used to resolve unless it has expired.
Please see the [CHILD-ZONES] section of ini file.

Entries in [CHILD-ZONES] behave differently than forwarding server entries in [DNS-SERVERS] secion.
Child Servers are basically meant for child zones queries. For correct behavior you should specify
child zone servers in [CHILD-ZONES] like:-

[CHILD-ZONES]
childzone1.workgroup.com=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
1.168.192.in-addr-arpa=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
childzone2.workgroup.com=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
2.168.192.in-addr-arpa=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
The child zone can have just one DNS Server or can have primary and secondary with zone replication between them. Domain Server would contact primary or secondary child zone server, whichever is availabe. You can specify one server also, if child zone has only 1 server. Main Domain Name servers should be specified as forwarding servers in child zone dns servers, so that each zone can also resolve entries in sibling child zones through main Domain Name Server. ISP or Public DNS Servers should only be specified in main Domain Name Servers. If you need full backup, minimum 2 DualServers should be used as main Domain Name Server for main domain with identical configuration and each child zone should have 2 DualServers, with zone replication between them only. BUGS If you find any problem with this program or need more features, please send mail to [email protected]
You may also send thanks email if it works fine for you!

I'm unsure what this program is, and if I should do something about it/delete the program


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Stick with using Windows wireless connection program. The info you posted is from the Intel wireless management program. Since you can only use one program, you can disregard all that info (as long as Windows is managing your connections).


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Windows should be, but it says 'these settings are managed by vendor application '"Kaspersky Total Security"''


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

It doesn't matter if Kaspersky is managing the Intel settings if you aren't using the Intel program. What you do need, is to learn how to use Kaspersky's firewall if you're going to use it in conjunction with a game server; see if you can get support from Kaspersky, or uninstall it for testing.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Allright, so I'm back. I've got a better understanding of port forwarding etc now, and I've got it narrowed down to just one thing. However im still a complete nut when it comes to nerdy stuff, so

My firewall. When I turn it on, nothing works, my default gateway changes and cannot be reached. when I turn it off, it works.. but there's nothing to allow ports in. So the connection gets dropped.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Which firewall? Kaspersky, Windows?? There's no reason your default gateway should change under Windows unless you're manually setting that info.


----------



## CalebCabana (Sep 19, 2016)

Kaspersky. I've reset it to defaut settings and set it to minimal protection.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Same thing I said 3 months ago, get rid of it.


----------

